# Which adheisive to use



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

As you will gather DIY is not my cup of tea! I was out last week in my van and the curtain rail that is attached above the drivers door fell off. It had been attached with three 2'' screws into the main door frame that is covered with an outer material coating. The rail is made of ply and again covered in material. Clearly the screw holes are not up to the job i was considering using adheisive to secure it back as this is the easisest option for a none DIY person. Any advice greatly recieved. I do have pictures if that would help.

The van is 18 months old how annoying!

Dick


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
I assume that it is attached to the metal door frame, if so the easiest way is probably to enlarge the holes in the frame and insert some plastic wall plugs, as you would in the wall at home, then screw into those.

Phil J


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

It is hard to say without photo
If it is that the screws would work then put some matchsticks in the hole then screw in. Take off the red end though :lol: :lol: This will save you enlarging holes. If this is not any use get back to us with pics

Steve


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks i will try both options.


----------

